# Rub



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

What size of rub would you all recommend for a group of 8 females? I have them in a 4ftX2ftX3ft (lengthXbredthXheight) just now but I was wondering if there were other ones that were suitable as this does take up a lot of space


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

a 32L underbed storage box approx size 2 ft X15 inch X 6 inch (lengthXbredthXheight) would house them adequately with plenty of space


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## Rodentman (Feb 18, 2013)

That's good to know as i've ordered some that are bigger than that and I wasn't sure whether it would be big enough for 8 females but I guess they will be


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

the 32L underbed storage box could hold upto 19 mice at minimum space requirements of 100 sq cm per mouse but that is based on lab mice which are smaller so as a max I would house 10 in something that size for growing on purposes.


----------



## Rodentman (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll stick at 8 mice unless I desperately need to find room for more.


----------

